# Charlotte NC Lumber



## Firefighter (Oct 21, 2010)

I am hoping that someone can tell me where to get lumber for a decent price in the Charlotte area. Woodcraft is the only place I know and I don't think the prices are too good. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

When I see requests like this my general advise is to look on Craigslist to see if there are any hardwood deals posted. Here is a current listing for hardwood lumber in the materials section of Craigslist for the Charlotte area. There may be something there that will be of interest to you.

Deals on Craigslist do not come along every day but some good buys can be found with patience.


----------



## petemohr (Dec 11, 2009)

Check out:
http://www.ncwoodworker.net/

Lots of sources and lots of good people.
Kyle Edwards (Sawmill Inc) in Iron Station and Rick Dinardo (The Woodworkers Source) In Mooresville are good guys and have some good lumber at great prices.

pete


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

This is a great place to look. Lumber


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Pete!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I usually end up over at Wurth Wood Group off of Billy Graham on Morris Field Dr


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Search by zip code, you can find saw mills, and other, here, http://www.woodfinder.com/


----------

